# IMEI weg, kein EFS Backup.



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Hallo, 

die IMEI meines LG G2 ist weg, nachdem ich eine Costum Rom geflashed habe. Ich hab mich mal umgesehen, und denke ich bin ziemlich am ***. 

Gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit diese wiederherzustellen? 

Mfg Bierfass


----------



## crusherd (12. November 2013)

Hi,

Hast du noch die Verpackung deines Handys?  Wenn ja, da steht die Imei. Wie man die wieder drauf beiommt, weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Öhhm. Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Danke für die Schnellen Antworten!

Ja die Verpackung hab ich noch. Das flashen dieser Costum Rom ist daneben gegangen, weil ich bei dem Aroma installer full wipe eingestellt hatte. Ansich keine große Sache. Danach hab ich alles im CWM formatiert was es zum formatieren gab. 

Da jetzt nichts mehr auf dem Handy drauf war, hab ich es per ADB Sideload gemacht. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. (habe noch einen Signal Mod ausgewählt, der in der Rom zur Auswahl war.) Die Rom ist jetzt drauf, nur ich habe keine IMEI mehr und keinen EFS Ordner, der für die Wiederherstellung laut Internet essentiell ist.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Hast du ne Seite von 2009 gefunden? IMEI und EFS backup brauchst du seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Auch der EFS Folder existiert nicht mehr.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Naja die Einträge waren von diesem Jahr. Allerdings für Samsung Handys. Wenn du weist wie das Wiederherstellen ohne EFS funktioniert, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir das sagen könntest.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Funktioniert das Wiederherstellen nicht? Was versuchst du wiederherzustellen?


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem EFS Ordner, da da angeblich die Daten dafür liegen. Nur gibt es den bei mir nicht mehr. 
Eigentlich will ich nur wieder meine IMEI wieder haben, damit meine SIM Karte wieder erkannt wird und ich mich wieder im Netz registrieren kann.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Nun kommen wir der Sache näher.
Zu erst Vergisst du aber mal den EFS Ordner. So etwas gibt es nicht beim G2.

Musst du einen PIN eingeben beim Starten des Handys, oder wird die SIM direkt nicht erkannt?


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Nein die SIM wird von Anfang an nicht erkannt. Außerdem dauert der Bootvorgang ungewöhnlich lange.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Einmal neu Flashen. Vollständig Wipen. Inkl. System und Dalvik.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Ok wird gemacht. Die gleiche Rom einfach nochmal neu drauf.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Hab es gemacht. SIM wird immer noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Ok. Einmal komplett zu Stock zurück.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Ok das würde dann aber bis morgen dauern, bei der Internetverbindung hier. Wäre nett wenn du hier nocheinmal morgen Abend reinschaust


----------



## Leandros (12. November 2013)

Mach ich.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (12. November 2013)

Flashable Modem Zips [All G2 Variants] - xda-developers Das Modem neu flashen! Das hat funktioniert! D80210b-EUR-XX Bei der Version hats geklappt. 

Danke für deine Geduld!! ohne dich hätte ich schon aufgegeben!


----------



## schneitz (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Ich habe auch das Problem, dass meine Imei nach einer Titanium Backup Wiederherstellung futsch ist.
Kein Netz mehr!
Da ich selber noch keine Rom oder Modem geflasht habe, hab Ich da'n bisschen bammel vor.
Ich wär euch echt dankbar wenn Ihr mir die einzelnen Schritte erklärt und worauf Ich achten muss.

TWRP ist installiert und ein BACKUP ist gemacht. Intern und Extern gespeichert.
Auf meinem Karton steht LG D802.

Weiter komm Ich nicht...


----------

